# Winter Tires



## Guest (Nov 19, 2002)

Hey everyone, i was wondering peoples opinions on winter tires... are they worth it, are the stock tires really that bad etc,... Tirerack.com is selling some steel rims and tires for 427 shipped, the tires are firestone and are rated good? I live in northwest ohio where we get some snow but never too much...


----------



## cburwell (Oct 11, 2002)

Wha type of firestones are they? I had firestone firehawks that came with my SE. They are rated as an all season tire, but once it got wet out forget about traction above 4K RPM's.

To help you out I have been hearing some good things about the Bridgeston Blizzaks. I have been seeing commercials for them on T.V. and by the looks of it they are designed to operate in snow.


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

I always had good luck with Dunlops when I lived up North and had to deal with a lot of snow.


----------

